# Question(s) about Tangs - Really Important - for the fish



## Ang78 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, great community. I just read about 18 pages of posts, very informative. I'm the type that enjoys all the information I can get, wether I own the fish or not. I've recently done something that I really want to turn out with the best of results.

A neighbor of mine and I were talking the other day, they are moving and mentioned they were going to flush their saltwater fish. I couldn't bare the thought and took them into my home yesterday. When I went to get them, they were in a bucket and their 29 gallon tank was already emptied. 

I've spent dozens of hours reading up on everything I could about these tangs, as I personally have never owned one. I currently have 2 percula clowns in a 20 gallon tank and another 2 clarkii clowns in another 20 gallon tank, 1 tank established for 3+ years and the other for 6 months. I love the hobby and have kept my collection small and manageable and utterly love them. I could not and would not allow the tangs to be killed. I realize I could bring them to the pet store but I actually very much like them and have taken steps already to take care of them.

Earlier today I purchased a 75 gallon tank and tomorrow will start making the water in 5 gallon buckets and filling it up. I know it takes about 2 months for the tank to properly cycle (at least my small one's - I'm not sure about a tank this size). 

The owners couldn't tell me much about them - but what I can tell you is one is a powder brown tang about 3.5 inches and a hippp tang less than 1'. I've been doing a lot of reading and they say the powder will grow to about 8 inches.... at what age do they do this? How quickly do they grow? And the hippo tang... will it always stay this small?

As of now, I have one in each tank with my clowns and hope that the next month or 2 will not stunt their growth too much. I'm doing everything I can to ensure that they are properly cared for, it's just not immediate.

Thoughts? Thanks everyone, it's really appreciated.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

well. id say its good that you "saved" the fish.
to start all tangs grow large, including the blue hippo which i think grow to 10 inches. 
im glad you got a 75 gal. for them but i dont think this is even big enough to house 2 full grown tangs. ( subtract gallons taken away from rocks,overflows . . . ) 
if you are un-aware .. tangs have a "razor" at their tall. be carefull when handling a tang as it will leave a nice cut.
feed them algae, not meat.. pref. a few small feedings as oppose to 1 big one as they usually graze rock work through out the day. i think its called nori? but its sheets of algae that can be broken into smaller pieces and either clipped or hand fed to your tank.
im unsure of the growth rate but you prob. can get away with housing them in the smaller tanks for the time being, however GET THEM INTO A BIGGER TANK as soon as you can and if not please do return them to a reputable fish store for their well being, im sure youll get some store credit.


and research research research


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Onefish is right. recammended you should have any tang in 6x(current size) so they always recammend at least a 6ft long tank. not 6ft upward but left to right. tangs do not swim up and down very often and even 6ft is nothing to a tang. Feed them nori or other types of algae. some will even take macro algae from refugium and feed to tang. they love bubble algae but it takes over tanks really fast and be weary of them going sexual. The regal tang is a omnivore, but the powder blue only eats vegies, but every fish has its own personality so it can vary.

Powder blue tangs get up to about 10", but Regal tangs get up to about 12" so be ready for them to grow big. generally they grow as big as their tank but doesn't mean they don't need the space. with one whip of their tail they can clear the whole tank.

The cycle is going to be the same as others and with tangs, because they are very sensitive you may want to wait a bit longer. Because they are that sensitive they are very suseptible to ick. they get it because of the tank size most of the time but other parameters can cause it too. 

I'm very thankful that you were able to save them (kudos to you).


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> and research research research


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Tangs reach over 70% of their adult size within the first year of their life. With these fish, for proper development and long term success, you need a large tank from the beginning. A 75 gallon is the absolute minimum, and most of us would tell you this is not at all big enough. 

I would personally never attempt to keep a Powder Brown, or any other member of the Acanthurus genus, in an aquarium less than 180 to 220 gallons in size. Honestly, 280 to 400 gallons would be more appropriate.

For the record, fish from this genus have been recorded to live in captivity for over 20 years. A personal friend of mine has a Clown Tang which is 12 years old and still swimming!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, 12years. i can't imagine. I am happy when my fish last 3years... (moves are real stressful on fish and i've moved 6times)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im happy when my fish last 3 weeks.



haha! kidding kidding :lol:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I've barely been alive for 12 years... 

My fish are 3 months and going strong.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> im happy when my fish last 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> haha! kidding kidding :lol:


 
I hope so, otherwise you need a new hobby :lol:


----------

